# Sheet film



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 27, 2006)

How do I process sheet film?  I can't put it in a dev tank because it's too big.  Can I develop it in trays like a print?

All I need to do is fully expose 2 sheets to light & then develop them to make a silver halide sun filter for my telescope but I need it to be a consistant "tone" all over.

Any help appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## ThomThomsk (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the large format boys go for dip and dunk in deep tanks, but that sounds like a lot of money for just a couple of sheets. Trays must be the way to go.

Thomsk


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 27, 2006)

You can get a Jobo reel that fits in Jobo plastic daylight tanks that will hold 4 sheets of 4x5.  

There is an old daylight tank called a Yankee Tank that holds 4x5 and smaller sheet film.  The agitation is provided by pouring the chems in and out of the tank.  I think it's too messy for processing, but I sometimes use one for washing.

I process my 4x5 in 5x7 trays using the shuffling method described by Kodak.  

I have the tanks and hangers for dip and dunk, but it uses a lot of chemistry.  I'm rarely developing more than 16 to 20 sheets at a time, and that only uses up  about 24 oz of chems.  The main advantage of dip and dunk is to avoid scratching, but I haven't scratched my film using trays in many years.  It just takes some practice.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I'll have a go with 1 sheet in trays.:thumbup: 

Do you have any tips on how to avoid/minimise scratches?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 27, 2006)

Assuming the bottom of your trays don't have rough spots, the big culprit for scratching would be rough hands or the corners of other sheets of film.  The common advice is to start out with no more than 4 sheets at a time.  I do 6 to 8, and after practicing long enough, I stopped getting scratches (which were only occasional in the first place).

I think it should be pretty easy to be scratch free with only 1 or 2 sheets at a time.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Check out e-bay... The tanks can go for as little as $5.00

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=4x5+tank&category0=


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 23, 2006)

I believe some developing tanks take reels that can be adjusted to accommodate 35mm, 120/220, and 4x5. I don't know if you need any bigger than 4x5, but if you can use that then I think you should be able to process it in a tank.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 23, 2006)

Sheets are 10 X 8! :shock:

Would they process OK in a rotary print drum?


----------



## bigfatbadger (Mar 24, 2006)

If you're ever near Nottingham, I've got a Paterson Orbital Developing thingy you can have. Apparently it can be used to develop sheet film


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a small tank for 4x5 somewhere.  Ya want it?

Pete


----------

